# over filtering shrimp tanks good or bad thing?



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

i know of some members who over filter their tanks had great success in keeping their tanks pristine and algae free. in terms of maintaining water quality in shrimp tanks... would over filering your tanks prove beneficial? just my assumption it would as the more filtered the water the better the water quality right? which is pretty much essential in shrimp keeping? 

any other inputs?  thanks


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

no really such a thing as overfiltering but just mind your water flow rate (gph). i keep way too much media for every tank i have just incase i need to start new tanks so it's easier to seed a new tank.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Watch out for over flow as Tarobot has stated. Other than that, shrimp produce little waste so the filter won't be used as effectively as it could as fish per say.

With that said I had an Eheim rated for a 40g tank on my 15g, so I shouldn't be saying that 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## cheatsy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have a Eheim 2026 in my 18 Gallon. So i hope over fliting is not a big problem.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

mind you, alittle bit of algae growth is ok. My shrimps graze on it.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

As long as the intakes are shrimp safe, I say go for it. All my tanks are planted so I really like the circulation my large canisters provide on my smaller tanks.

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

If your filter is big and provides more water volume; even better. Just watch the water flow.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Petah said:


> mind you, alittle bit of algae growth is ok. My shrimps graze on it.


it's healthier to have some algae than a sterile tank, imo.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> it's healthier to have some algae than a sterile tank, imo.


I have traces of algae in most of my tanks. A large biological filter (such as a canister filter) will not compete with algae for a food source. Beneficial bacteria assimilate nitrites into nitrates which act as a nitrogen source for plant growth.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

now i guess its up to me to find a good canister for my 20 gal... lol...


----------

